# pro's and con's of wire wheels



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. Please give me all the in's and out's and your opinions on wire wheels. First off, I've currently purchased a 93 square body s-10 that only had 78,000 miles on it and instead of doing the minitruckin' big wheel and body laying style of my last truck, I've decided to go back to what got me into the lifestyle years ago. I'm wanting to do 13x7's and hydraulic suspension. This truck will be garaged and not exposed to the weather if that will help with giving me input. 

*I know about Dayton and their reputation with wire wheels. Along with their mighty price tag.

*I know little about the others. OG wires, I can get a all chrome set for 4-500 dollars. I'm unsure of the quality in their wheel. But price sounds good. 

*I'm totally in the dark about wire wheel king and some others on here.

I'm looking to buy within' the next couple weeks if all goes well and I'm turning to you guys for your expert opinions on what I should do. Should I save for the Daytons, get the OG, or go with someone else. Like I said, my truck will not be outside if that matters much. I'm looking for a quality wire that will not rust on me if taken care of properly. I'd prefer to buy USA. Please sound off on what you have, if you like, would you go with x over y, etc...Thanks a lot for helping me plan...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Wheels with Stainless parts are less prone to rust...be careful Who You fuck with on here...Dayton reccomends WD40 to prevent corrosion some of these know it alls might tell You different just read the Dayton warranty paperwork.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Pros wires look the best
consider u get the wrong one they end up looking like rusted crap

Like u said and Midwest said make sure stainless and USA best 2 options I've heard of ate WWK and ZUES. I have a set of WWK and am having zues redoing my roadsters ad we speak


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Wires with stainless spokes are best, I however have not heard anything bad about OG Wires. If you want an old school look you can also roll some Supremes. Best sizes for a mini truck would be 13x7 reverse with 155/80R13 or 15X10 with 205/50R15


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hit up wwk or 801 wheels og wire wheel rust and the chrome falls off I've seen it with my own eyes dayton would be a good choice


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

For a good deal on some real Dayton™ Wires contact DanielDucati or FreakyTales even RoadstarRobinson here on Layitlow… insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheel™ Still the biggest name in the game.... fuck them copycats ! The only other wheels I like are O.G. Campbell Zenith™


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got chinas and i take care of my shit and no rust


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

It all depends on your budget.....we all want the best wire wheels out the gate........but for a first timer like you,I would invest in some cheap og wire china's and learn how to take care of them(maintenance),practice taking them off and on and make sure there on right /tight/and greased threads(dont over grease them like some do and they end up with hubs/spokes full of grease)..Learn how too roll on them......if you curb check them it will hurt alot less since there china's vs curbing a set of new Daytons $2300.......there is plenty of great info and really great people that are willing to help you on this site............as far as the best wire wheels out there I would have to say these 3 are tie(Zeus-Dayton-Wire Wheel King)


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Good stuff. I will look into all options. Are Zues and WWK all custom made when order is placed or would they keep a stock on all chrome KO's? Thanks again to everyone! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Og wheels are fine, especially if garage kept. Not hard to keep clean and rust free. Your location matters a lik bit. These are what I see on most cars. Have the spokes and nipples powdercoated and even less chance of rust. Surface rust is easily cleaned off with wire wheel acid, naval jelly, chrome polish, etc. Dayton's are good quality, but still prone to rust on the hubs and dishes and more expensive to replace. The chrome is noticeably better than china chrome from up close. I've owned many sets of both and recomend both equally. As far as the other companies, I have no idea but the pricing on their wheels with stainless parts and other add ons seem to be almost the cost of new daytons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Buy used daytons beforebu buy made in china


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep,off of here on craigslist.an I would go 15 x7s on that dime


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> Buy used daytons beforebu buy made in china


True Story.....


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I never had any problems with OG Wires and you can't beat the price.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dirty dan said:


> Hit up wwk or 801 wheels og wire wheel rust and the chrome falls off I've seen it with my own eyes dayton would be a good choice


Made in china. Ive seen ears break off spinners w firsr solid hit. Like i said i rather have set of used daytons from 96 before i buy new china junk. Made in china takes away from jobs, takes away from pride and takes away from quality. Take pride in your car. Its a direct reflection of yourself


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> Made in china. Ive seen ears break off spinners w firsr solid hit. Like i said i rather have set of used daytons from 96 before i buy new china junk. Made in china takes away from jobs, takes away from pride and takes away from quality. Take pride in your car. Its a direct reflection of yourself


Slow down Cowboy..You gonna hurt some feeling...LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So be it. Ive bought and rolled chinas. Do nothin but let u down. Made in usa has never failed me.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's all about your budget,really. Zeus and WWK are custom-built any way you want them,and the chrome is outstanding. Even USA chrome spokes are usually Zinc-plated chrome,which is a huge step above China chrome. Everyone in this post has given good advice,for the most part. Your location does play a minor part,but the MATERIALS/MAINTENANCE plays the main part in how long a set lasts. I live in the rainiest city in the US,on the coast with salty/humid air and my old LA Wires lasted 5 years with no rust on my daily. If you don't clean/dry your wheels,they will rust,no matter the brand. I would also buy used Dayton/Roadster,etc. wheels made in the USA before a new set of Chinas. That won't save anyone's job,but the fact that they are still available in good shape should tell you how good they were to begin with.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lowrider19 said:


> It's all about your budget,really. Zeus and WWK are custom-built any way you want them,and the chrome is outstanding. Even USA chrome spokes are usually Zinc-plated chrome,which is a huge step above China chrome. Everyone in this post has given good advice,for the most part. Your location does play a minor part,but the MATERIALS/MAINTENANCE plays the main part in how long a set lasts. I live in the rainiest city in the US,on the coast with salty/humid air and my old LA Wires lasted 5 years with no rust on my daily. If you don't clean/dry your wheels,they will rust,no matter the brand. I would also buy used Dayton/Roadster,etc. wheels made in the USA before a new set of Chinas. That won't save anyone's job,but the fact that they are still available in good shape should tell you how good they were to begin with.


I agree. To a point..it woould create jobs if ppl stopbuying made in china,


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep.....a whole new generation of lowriders have been raised on Chinas. I see cars costing $50k and up with Chinas now......makes no sense. Wheels have always been and will always be one of the main aspects of a lowrider....they should never be just "good enough"...........they should be gorgeous,along with the rest of the car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

O Agree that wheels.make the car,


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I rolled on Og Wires along time ago and never had any problem with rust or chrome peeling off...btw how much do used Daytons/Zeniths go for nowadays?*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lowrider19 said:


> Yep.....a whole new generation of lowriders have been raised on Chinas. I see cars costing $50k and up with Chinas now......makes no sense. Wheels have always been and will always be one of the main aspects of a lowrider....they should never be just "good enough"...........they should be gorgeous,along with the rest of the car.


Yep,all the time I see it in a magazine these days


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Daytons start at about $400 a set for "street quality".....some are $600 or so with tires. Good ones average $1,000 a set or more. With Zeniths,I see a lot more fakes than I see real ones,but OG "builder" Z's that need to be restored usually go for about $400 also. Most are standards.These were chipped powdercoated JD's and they were asking something like $1700,no knockoffs or adapters.


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

lone star said:


> Made in china. Ive seen ears break off spinners w firsr solid hit. Like i said i rather have set of used daytons from 96 before i buy new china junk. Made in china takes away from jobs, takes away from pride and takes away from quality. Take pride in your car. Its a direct reflection of yourself


couldn't have said it any better homie


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

If you are not going to use it as a daily driver spend the Money on the Daytons,


----------



## 98blulincoln (Jul 6, 2014)

Mixteco said:


> *I rolled on Og Wires along time ago and never had any problem with rust or chrome peeling off...btw how much do used Daytons/Zeniths go for nowadays?*



I recently looked up for the price on Dayton reverse 14x7 all chrome cost almost about 2500 for all 4.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

That's true can't go nothing wrong with some OG Dayton's made is USA from 93 & stll look clean B-) time to gettn out of my stach for some one to roll on this NOS OG Dayton's pre stamp on back of the hub 225A soon wll post em up for sale !!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306513&stc=1&d=1404628130http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306521&stc=1&d=1404628130http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306529&stc=1&d=1404628130http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306537&stc=1&d=1404628130


----------

